
CCP announces plan to take control of China's private sector - apsec112
https://www.asiatimesfinancial.com/ccp-announces-plan-to-take-control-of-chinas-private-sector
======
ganoushoreilly
The CCP's stranglehold on economic reporting and output tightens. My guess is
this is an effort to help minimize and control disclosures that might give
insight into the real circumstances of their economy rather than the fake
inflated numbers.

------
doonesbury
So do it! China will lose that way. In the US Catholic universities often
cannot run their hospitals at break even ... Much less the economy!

~~~
qtplatypus
What does Catholic universities got to do with China? In this context CCP
means the Chinese Communist Party.

~~~
doonesbury
Thanks's for pointing out the stunningly obvious ... Captain obvious! Nobody
thinks CCP means well let's try: Catholic Christian Party? Clear Catholic
Principles? I've wasted enough time here.

The point is that strongly ideological bents (here coming from Religion) tend
to conflict with economics. Correct, CCP is not a religious organization
rather eschewing it. But what they both have in common is that economic
activity is secondary and non-strategic. Or as another HN article put it
quoting Drucker: "Culture eats strategy for breakfast."

